# Thread da Independência



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

pk é k o meu nº d posts nao aumenta?? =\.. ja fiz dois e continua nos 60... (n tem nd a haver com o thread mas prt)


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Mas eu julgo que não é pelo numero de posts ou thread que um determinado forum deve ou não estar agrupado a um determinado conjunto. Pessoalmente ainda não sei o que leva 1 forum a sair de um grupo. O unico caso que eu conheço, foi recentemente o do forum brasileiro que saiu do Latinscrapers. Que me elucidem os forumers brasileiros, mas julgo que foi por divergencias com os restantes foruns latinos, coisas que aqui não temos. Somos 100% independentes dentro do euroscrapers, usamos 1 lingua que mais ninguem do euroscrapers usa ou entende, como tal nunca haverá problemas com os demais...


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

mynuster said:


> pk é k o meu nº d posts nao aumenta?? =\.. ja fiz dois e continua nos 60... (n tem nd a haver com o thread mas prt)


Os posts feitos no Café não contam...


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

Reflex said:


> Os posts feitos no Café não contam...


ahh.. na sabia :tongue2:..tks


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Se os posts no café contassem, já tínhamos chegado aos 500.000 mil posts :tongue3: , garantidamente!


----------



## fred_mendonca (Nov 11, 2005)

Reflex said:


> Mas eu julgo que não é pelo numero de posts ou thread que um determinado forum deve ou não estar agrupado a um determinado conjunto. Pessoalmente ainda não sei o que leva 1 forum a sair de um grupo. O unico caso que eu conheço, foi recentemente o do forum brasileiro que saiu do Latinscrapers. Que me elucidem os forumers brasileiros, mas julgo que foi por divergencias com os restantes foruns latinos, coisas que aqui não temos. Somos 100% independentes dentro do euroscrapers, usamos 1 lingua que mais ninguem do euroscrapers usa ou entende, como tal nunca haverá problemas com os demais...


Mas se reparares bem a maioria dos fóruns que estão separados são os que têm maior número de posts. Os fóruns mais pequenos ficam agrupados em grupos como o Euroscrapers.


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

ya e assim saimos dum sub forum..


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Nós não somos um subforum, somos 1 forum que pertence a um agrupamento de foruns. Dizer isso é a mesma coisa que dizer que, visto Portugal estar na UE somos 1 região e não um país...


----------



## fred_mendonca (Nov 11, 2005)

OK, mas n me digas que n gostavas de ser um fórum principal sozinho.


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Concordo com tudo o que o Reflex tem dito. Ainda se tivéssemos problemas diários por estarmos no Euroscrapers. Não é uma questão de comodismo, é mais de poupança de esforços desnecessários  O pobre do Jan é que tinha mais trabalho sem necessidade extrema.


----------



## fred_mendonca (Nov 11, 2005)

Mas é assim tão complicado fazer a mudança?


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

so o jan e ke sabe...


----------



## fred_mendonca (Nov 11, 2005)

Eu n acho que seja assim tão complicado mas ...


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Eu evito pedir ao Jan tudo o que não seja preciso. Ele tem 1 trabalhão desgraçado a por este forum de pé! Se fosse eu a fazer, não me importava, agora assim tento realmente distinguir o essencial do acessorio...


----------



## fred_mendonca (Nov 11, 2005)

Claro, aqui ninguém o quer sobrecarregar. No entanto, dá-lhe uma palavrinha para ver o que ele pensa da ideia.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

o forum brasileiro ficou independente dos latinscrapers ha pouco tempo. nós poderemos perfeitamente ficar


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Volto a perguntar... porquê? que vantagens praticas é que isso nos traz?


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Reflex said:


> Volto a perguntar... porquê? que vantagens praticas é que isso nos traz?


Reconhecimento internacional… to a gozar… mas diz lá reflex, que não gostavas de ao abrir a pagina inicial do SSC, veres “Fórum português” em destaque!


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Eu gostava... se fosse apenas clicar num botão e já está


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

sempre e + depressa


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

nem por isso!^^


----------



## fred_mendonca (Nov 11, 2005)

Olhe que não, Sôr Doutor, Olhe que não. :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

podes ter a certeza que não.


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

veja lá bem, pense melhor! :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

apenas me chateia um bocado que se fale muitas vezes no ref como se ele fosse o único moderador deste fórum, nada mais!


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

^^ tambem ainda ainda és um moderador amador... quer dizer recente é normal...


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

já fazia muito pelo forum antes de ser moderador! e tb já fiz muito depois de o ser, mas foi "trabalho de bastidor" menos visível para vcs portanto, mas igualmente eficaz.


----------



## fred_mendonca (Nov 11, 2005)

JohnnyMass said:


> apenas me chateia um bocado que se fale muitas vezes no ref como se ele fosse o único moderador deste fórum, nada mais!


Eu só falei assim porque desde que entrei no fórum que ele é moderador e vejo-o como uma espécie de autoridade. Contigo é diferente, ainda n me habituei mas n fiques ofendido. Eu hei-de-me habituar.


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

JohnnyMass said:


> já fazia muito pelo forum antes de ser moderador! e tb já fiz muito depois de o ser, mas foi "trabalho de bastidor" menos visível para vcs portanto, mas igualmente eficaz.


eu percebo muito bem as tuas palavras...


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

óptimo.


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Pelha? :sly: És algum agente inflitrado? Alguma Sidney Bristow de barba? :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

fred_mendonca said:


> Eu só falei assim porque desde que entrei no fórum que ele é moderador e vejo-o como uma espécie de autoridade. Contigo é diferente, ainda n me habituei mas n fiques ofendido. Eu hei-de-me habituar.


quando entraste o Marco Bruno já era moderador há anos!


----------



## fred_mendonca (Nov 11, 2005)

Eu sei mas o Marco Bruno nunca foi tão activo como o Reflex. Mas tb o respeito mt como autoridade do fórum assim como o Reflex e com tu só que sinto-me mais familiarizado com eles pk já os reconheço como moderadores há mais tempo.


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Filipe_Golias said:


> Pelha? :sly: És algum agente inflitrado? Alguma Sidney Bristow de barba? :lol:


 :weird: vou-te dar o desconto em virtude do adiantar das horas... :lol:


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Pelha said:


> :weird: vou-te dar o desconto em virtude do adiantar das horas...:lol:


:lol: Disfaça, disfarça, seu 007 alfacinha :lol:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Filipe_Golias said:


> :lol: Disfaça, disfarça, seu 007 alfacinha :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

JohnnyMass said:


> há mais dois moderadores tugas neste forum para o caso de ainda não teres reparado!


Dois mods e um servente :lol: 

TEmos mesmo que tratar deste assunto!!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

diria mais aspirante a mod! mas digo-vos já que a minha opinião em relação ao assunto é capaz de ser contrária à vossa.


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Eu nunca entendi a razão de haver foruns separados no Euroscrapers e nos outros, são independências meio esquisitas. 

O que podemos fazer é uma votação noutro thread.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

essas independências não serão de origem? ou seja, no principio dos tempos todos eram independentes e depois os que foram surgindo foram sendo integrados em grupos?


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

podes começar por mudar o teu discurso então.^^


----------



## ordep (Mar 22, 2006)

de volta a este assunto.. tenho acompanhado outros foruns europeus e chamou-me a atenção o forum espanhol que tem 3 forums principais com um total de 22 subforums :nuts: 

pq não temos direito ao mesmo? ficava tão bem um sub-forum para colocar informação especifica sobre cada região do país em vez de termos esta "salganhada"


----------



## Kaique (Aug 15, 2006)

Com um Arpels e Pelha qualquer principado toma a frente hehe


----------



## fred_mendonca (Nov 11, 2005)

Aqui está o thread! Podemos sempre voltar a tentar!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Tem que ser !!!!


----------



## fred_mendonca (Nov 11, 2005)

Vamos em frente!


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

Bora!!! :banana:


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

Temos de tentar!


----------



## jose.a (Sep 6, 2007)

Quem é que controla isso?

Quem é que toma a decisão??


----------



## jose.a (Sep 6, 2007)

Os Holandeses estão um pouco à frente, mas os franceses estão claramente atrás...

Para além disso o fórum Português é o 1o do Euroscrapers ...


----------



## dvfer (Apr 12, 2007)

vamos a isso!


----------



## fred_mendonca (Nov 11, 2005)

Os moderadores tipo Jan é que mandam! São os principais! A Holanda é apanhável!


----------



## dvfer (Apr 12, 2007)

ou entao amecamos com uma "guerra cibernetica" ao forum! "à la Russia"!


----------



## jose.a (Sep 6, 2007)

Vou-lhe mandar uma PM que isto já se resolve ...


----------



## fred_mendonca (Nov 11, 2005)

Senão lançamos uma OPA a isto tudo!


----------



## Portvscalem (Jan 9, 2007)

Força com isso.... acho piada eu tar a escrever isto ao som de "God save the Queen"


----------



## fred_mendonca (Nov 11, 2005)

Já trouxe comigo a artilharia!


----------



## jose.a (Sep 6, 2007)

fred_mendonca said:


> Os moderadores tipo Jan é que mandam! São os principais! A Holanda é apanhável!


Esse jan é holandês, hmmm ta meio foda, se fosse espanhol era na boa... mas é o tal danoninho que nos separa da Holanda...

Quer dizer, ele também, vem aquí ver o fórum tuga e os posts é quase tudo n café, lollolol, o que vale é que ele n sabe o que quer dizer ...


----------



## dvfer (Apr 12, 2007)

backup aereo:


----------



## Portvscalem (Jan 9, 2007)

venha a marinha!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

acho que já passou essa fase...^^


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Ricardo Jorge said:


> Up! Como estão a decorrer as negociações? Temos muito mais threads e posts que os Franceses e mais threads que os Italianos!
> E há alguns fóruns independentes (que eu não vou mencionar) com 800 mil posts e com 400 mil de chacha, que eu espero que não contem! :lol:


Segundo me apercebi não é o número de threads/posts o mais importantes para eles, mas sim o número médio de pessoal que frequenta os foruns. E nesse particular perdemos invariavelmente para os italianos, que eu tenho reparado...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Então... temos tido mais de 100 pessoas...


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Sim, mas o forum italiano tem grande parte do dia mais de 150/160 pessoas.


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Comparação entre o fórum italiano e o português... neste momento! (12:33 AM) 










Ganhámos! :lol:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Sim, mas não te esqueças que é 1 hora sensível para eles, porque enquanto cá são 00:40, lá já é 1:40... Se fizeres o mesmo daqui a 12horas verás as diferenças...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

^^ e não aparece aí o meu nome :lol: senão eramos mais.


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

No meu aparece!:tongue:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Barragon said:


> ^^ e não aparece aí o meu nome :lol: senão eramos mais.


Bloquei-te... :tongue:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

Barragon said:


> ^^ e não aparece aí o meu nome :lol: senão eramos mais.


porque é que nao aparece? :?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Porque sou um Fantasma :lol:


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

pois.. já dei conta que agora apareces sempre como offline.. mas explica melhor isso sff
:lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Fui banido :lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Se é por utilizadores activos.. neste momento o fórum italiano tem .. 70

Portugal tem 102


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

^^ in italy it's later.... we're sleeping 

You're the next on the indipendence list! go ahead!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

There's only a difference of one hour :tongue: :cheers:


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

E os italianos também são latinos. Devem deitar-se tarde com nós:drool: Digo eu!!


----------



## orberto74 (Dec 20, 2007)

Olá! Eu também gostava que o fórum português fosse independente. Assim mais gente ainda poderia vir cá falar!

Eu tardei vos encontrar... Não sabia que havia divisões dentro do fórum europeu...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Neste momento temos 130 pessoas a ver o fórum...

O italiano tem 80 e o Holandes 70 ...

O segundo dos Euroscrapers é a Russia com 45


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

não te esqueças é que em Itália e Holanda são 1:20 e na Rússia (Moscovo) são 3:20


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

1 hora a mais...


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

..eu daqui a uma hora já cá não estou.. às vezes faz diferença


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Vamos mas é boicotar os Jogos Olímpicos.. :lol:

*Free SSC/Fórum Português, Now!* :nuts:


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Há alguns minutos...

- Forum Português: 135 users (31 members & 104 guests)
- Forum Italiano: 160 users (43 members & 117 guests)
- Forum Holandês: 140 users (47 members & 93 guests)

...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Daqui a um hora já temos mais


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

^^Mas daqui a uma hora eles já estão a fazer ó-ó :lol:


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

Se eles aceitarem, *Fórum Portugal* fica a matar... temos a sorte de Portugal ser Portugal tanto em Português como nas principais línguas do mundo.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Eu até pensei em juntarmos Portugal, Brasil e os países Africanos PALOPs numa subsecção que seria Mundo Portugues


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Barragon said:


> Eu até pensei em juntarmos Portugal, Brasil e os países Africanos PALOPs numa subsecção que seria Mundo Portugues


Preferia mais um fórum Ibérico! :banana:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:hilarious :gunz:


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)

eu so contra em juntarmos ao Mundo Palops,parece ideias de colianismo


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Acho boa ideia juntar todos os PALOPS e Timor num fórum Lusófono, já que nós somos os principais dinamizadores dos temas desses países no fórum.


----------



## Filipe Santos (Apr 14, 2008)

Que se chame a Padeira de Aljubarrota se não nos derem a Independência *já*!!!

:lol::lol:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

k traga pão na pá :yes::lol:


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

Barragon said:


> Eu até pensei em juntarmos Portugal, Brasil e os países Africanos PALOPs numa subsecção que seria Mundo Portugues


Sim sim ... queres riali ao forum brasileiro PROPOR que fiquem DEBAIXO duma coisa com "Portuga" no nome ??? 


Tás Louco ...:bash:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Diz que é mau? :lol:


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Arpels said:


> k traga pão na pá :yes::lol:


Um pão com chouriço acabadinho de sair do forno... :drool:


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

Está consumada a subida de divisão!  E nem foi preciso esperar pelo Boavista :lol:


----------



## HGP (Dec 7, 2006)

sotavento said:


> Sim sim ... queres riali ao forum brasileiro PROPOR que fiquem DEBAIXO duma coisa com "Portuga" no nome ???
> 
> 
> Tás Louco ...:bash:


Olha que se for para entrar na disputa com Saxões e Espanhóis, nós topamos,:lol::lol::lol:. Lusofonia já no SSC!!!


----------

